# The Future of the Fandom



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

You can't deny it. You will all eventually turn into this. (NSFW) Yeah, you will. It's the natural progression of your life. The only difference will be the flabs of fat that you will have. You might dream of banging this, but the closest that you'll get is this.

















Nah, I kid. We're all one big family.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

And Dragoneer's the daddy


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jun 24, 2010)

First link didn't work.

I was looking forward to it too.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> First link didn't work.
> 
> I was looking forward to it too.



Haha, they removed it. Pussies.


----------



## Zhael (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd rather be this family.


----------



## Don (Jun 24, 2010)

Bah, your post made me feel all fuzzy inside. Despite how ludicrously insane we all are, I still wub you guys :3.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 24, 2010)

daw


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

The original link was better, because it was an actual photo, but the new one will work as well.



Zhael said:


> I'd rather be this family.



Ugh.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 24, 2010)

D'aww. I love you all, social retards.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> D'aww. I love you all, social retards.



Says the person that doesn't believe in females.


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 24, 2010)

This thread just made my week. I love you. xD


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Phrozen_Sky said:


> This thread just made my week. I love you. xD



Short week?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Says the person that doesn't believe in females.


 ... what?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> ... what?



You've managed to call multiple females by male pronouns. I don't actually remember you calling _any_ female she/her/woman/etc.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You've managed to call multiple females by male pronouns. I don't actually remember you calling _any_ female she/her/woman/etc.


 Yeah, I made that mistake a lot. It's just a force of habit.


----------



## Trance (Jun 24, 2010)

> Originally posted by *atrakaj*
> 
> You can't deny it. You will all eventually turn into this.



*HURK*

      ...I don't fuckin' think so bitch.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Yeah, I made that mistake a lot. It's just a force of habit.


 
_Made_? As in past tense? As in you'll never do it again?



TranceFur said:


> .
> 
> *HURK*
> 
> ...I don't fuckin' think so bitch.



Again, the original link was so much better.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> _Made_? As in past tense? As in you'll never do it again?


 Yes, but don't be up my ass about it.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Haha, they removed it. Pussies.


 
Owned.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Yes, but don't be up my ass about it.



Does that include feet?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Does that include feet?


 Yes. Stop it.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Yes. Stop it.



Okay.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 24, 2010)

If that ever happens to me, someone please shoot me in the face.
I'll even buy the gun and ammo and everything.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> If that ever happens to me, someone please shoot me in the face.
> I'll even buy the gun and ammo and everything.



You won't have any money. You'll have spent it all on diapers and food for your expansion fetish.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ugh.



Better?

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...853701354_100000674216015_207870_461987_n.jpg


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 24, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> If that ever happens to me, someone please shoot me in the face.
> I'll even buy the gun and ammo and everything.


 ^ this...


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Better?
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...853701354_100000674216015_207870_461987_n.jpg



Not really, as I was ugh'ing at the kids. Twins. And that one girl has a twin that isn't in the pic.



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> ^ this...



But where's the fun in that?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You won't have any money. You'll have spent it all on diapers and food for your expansion fetish.


 At that point, I wouldn't need to be killed.
Because it would be obvious I'd already died and gone to hell.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> At that point, I wouldn't need to be killed.
> Because it would be obvious I'd already died and gone to hell.



Look on the bright side.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Look on the bright side.


 Yeah, you're goth, you think hell is cool. :V


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Yeah, you're goth, you think hell is cool. :V


 
There's always a bright side to life. And death. And the in-between. Always a bright side...

Lights out.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not really, as I was ugh'ing at the kids. Twins. And that one girl has a twin that isn't in the pic.


 
Note to self: After using mind control to have children murder elders, activate suicide sequence 5 Delta Niner-Zero.

Got it.



atrakaj said:


> Lights out.


 
Now I've got that song stuck in my head again.......>___>


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Note to self: After using mind control to have children murder elders, activate suicide sequence 5 Delta Niner-Zero.
> 
> Got it.



Sequence 5 Delta Niner-Zero? Take over a commercial airliner and crash it into the twin towers? We really need to update that software.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Sequence 5 Delta Niner-Zero? Take over a commercial airliner and crash it into the twin towers? We really need to update that software.


 
Oh yeah, already used that sequence, hmmmm.......

 Well, software update's coming with the forum update, so we'll have plenty of new killing options this fall.


----------



## skywire (Jun 24, 2010)

this thread should be called "cautiously optimistic to no hope at all in ten seconds."


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Oh yeah, already used that sequence, hmmmm.......
> 
> Well, software update's coming with the forum update, so we'll have plenty of new killing options this fall.


 
It'll be too late by then. The shitstorm is moving much faster than we could have anticipated. Instead of a hundred years, it's coming now. I predict a second Semen Age is imminent. We'll need to evacuate all non-furries to Mexico. 



skywire said:


> this thread should be called "cautiously optimistic to no hope at all in ten seconds."


 
Too wordy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nah, I kid. We're all one big family.



w8 we are one big family...NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
DO NOT WANT!!!


----------



## Don (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It'll be too late by then. The shitstorm is moving much faster than we could have anticipated. Instead of a hundred years, it's coming now. I predict a second Semen Age is imminent. We'll need to evacuate all non-furries to Mexico.



The _Semen _Age? Remind me to buy a bigger umbrella.



			
				south syde dobe said:
			
		

> DO NOT WANT!!!



Don't deny it, you like us :V.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> The _Semen _Age? Remind me to buy a bigger umbrella.



It's corrosive.


----------



## skywire (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj;
Too wordy.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> furry teen suicide inducer?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

skywire said:


> furry teen suicide inducer?


 
It won't be the teens that suicide. Just the adults that have any common sense.


----------



## skywire (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It won't be the teens that suicide. Just the adults that have any common sense.


 
true oh well anyone with common sense should have seen how bad common sense mixes with furry


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Don't deny it, you like us :V.



What gives you that impression?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> What gives you that impression?


 
The fact that you don't want any of the females. Naturally you must want the males instead. Plus you said 'NOOOOOOOO!!!' to a family without fur.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> w8 we are one big family...NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> DO NOT WANT!!!


Big brotheeeer :3


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Big brotheeeer :3



Niece.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The fact that you don't want any of the females. Naturally you must want the males instead. Plus you said 'NOOOOOOOO!!!' to a family without fur.



but furry females are creepy...well furries ingeneral but yea I'll try to avoid them as if they were landmines and I didn't say that because you had a human family, it's the thought that I'd be somewhat related to a few people here :[


WillowWulf said:


> Big brotheeeer :3




I can't be your big brother, atrakaj can though ^^


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> but furry females are creepy...well furries ingeneral but yea I'll try to avoid them as if they were landmines and I didn't say that because you had a human family, it's the thought that I'd be somewhat related to a few people here :[
> 
> 
> 
> I can't be your big brother, atrakaj can though ^^


 
I'm her uncle. Yours too, little nephew.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm her uncle. Yours too, little nephew.



@.@
No fuckin' way!!


----------



## Enwon (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Big brotheeeer :3


 I can be big brother if you really need one...
Just remember that if you accept my offer, Big Brother is watching you.
War is peace
Freedom is slavery
Ignorance is strength
Remember that, comrade.  It will be important for the future of the fandom when someone actually comes in and tries to moderate this place.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> @.@
> No fuckin' way!!



Way.

You've got no where to go.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Way.
> 
> You've got no where to go.


 
I like this pic but I couldn't be part of this family...imagine a family reunion, more than 3/4 would be yiffing each other D:


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I like this pic but I couldn't be part of this family...imagine a family reunion, more than 3/4 would be yiffing each other D:


 That would be..sad


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That would be..sad



yea...well if you really, really insist I could be your big brother but I'm not a good influence on others D:


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 24, 2010)

It's true. You're all doomed.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> yea...well if you really, really insist I could be your big brother but I'm not a good influence on others D:


 :3

That's fine


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :3
> 
> That's fine



but then I'll fail as a big brother ;^;


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 24, 2010)

Group HUG!


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> Group HUG!



<.<;

Do I know you?

I dun touch people I don't know :[


----------



## skywire (Jun 24, 2010)

lol *insert generic insest joke here* jk


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> <.<;
> 
> Do I know you?
> 
> I dun touch people I don't know :[



Ahhh, but were all family here, It's like going to a family reunion and you don't know some peeps, you hug em and greet yourself!

SO LETS HUG NOAW, IT WILL MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER!


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> Ahhh, but were all family here, It's like going to a family reunion and you don't know some peeps, you hug em and greet yourself!
> 
> SO LETS HUG NOAW, IT WILL MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER!



Willow can hug you >_>


----------



## Icky (Jun 24, 2010)

oh god

why does that fucktard have a beak mask

i refuse to associate with this


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Willow can hug you >_>


 ..Uhhh, sure?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..Uhhh, sure?



thanks willow, your a life savor 

I owe ya one bro ^^


----------



## Syradact (Jun 24, 2010)

Icky said:


> oh god
> 
> why does that fucktard have a beak mask
> 
> i refuse to associate with this



Looks like a bill to me, not a beak. We're in the clear.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 24, 2010)

This thread proposes a bleak future.

Very bleak.


----------



## Icky (Jun 24, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Looks like a bill to me, not a beak. We're in the clear.


beaks = bills.

still trying to ignore its existence.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 24, 2010)

Icky said:


> beaks = bills.
> 
> still trying to ignore its existence.


 Ignore it, but have plausible denial at the ready. 

As for the premise of this thread, what if someone starts out "extreme" and goes all the way with furry failings from the start, realizes the errors of their ways, repents, and becomes a more "conservative" furry? Does that subvert this trope?


----------



## Tally (Jun 24, 2010)

Kobu said:


> This thread proposes a bleak future.
> 
> Very bleak.


 
You know it's true. We are a big, socially rejected family pack. 

You guys might not know this, but I think of myself as a bit of a loner. I tend to think of myself as a one man wolf pack. But when my sister introduced me to a furry I knew he was one of my own. And my wolf pack, it grew by one. So there were two of us in the wolf pack; I was alone first in the pack, and then that furry joined in later. And a few months ago, when he introduced me to you guys, I thought, "Wait a second, could it be?" And now, I know for sure, I just added a lot more guys to my wolf pack.

A lot of us wolves, running around the Internet together, looking for [furry] strippers and cocaine.  So tonight, I make a toast.



This story is 100% not true


----------



## Icky (Jun 24, 2010)

Tally said:


> You know it's true. We are a big, socially rejected family pack.
> 
> You guys might not know this, but I think of myself as a bit of a loner. I tend to think of myself as a one man wolf pack. But when my sister introduced me to a furry I knew he was one of my own. And my wolf pack, it grew by one. So there were two of us in the wolf pack; I was alone first in the pack, and then that furry joined in later. And a few months ago, when he introduced me to you guys, I thought, "Wait a second, could it be?" And now, I know for sure, I just added a lot more guys to my wolf pack.
> 
> ...


Wasn't that on an episode of Full House once?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 24, 2010)

Scarry thought, but very possible.
Except for the overweight part probaly.

A lot in my family can eat a lot and never gain weight.


----------



## Tally (Jun 24, 2010)

Icky said:


> Wasn't that on an episode of Full House once?


 
Hangover. Except without the furry stuff, obviously.


----------



## Icky (Jun 24, 2010)

Tally said:


> Hangover. Except without the furry stuff, obviously.


 
_WOOOOOOOSSSHHHHHH_



Woah, did you hear that?

It sounded like that joke going right over your head!


----------



## Tally (Jun 24, 2010)

Icky said:


> _WOOOOOOOSSSHHHHHH_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No, I didn't hear anything.

*Nothing at all.*


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Icky said:


> beaks = bills.
> 
> still trying to ignore its existence.



You can't ignore it.



Tally said:


> You know it's true. We are a big, socially rejected family pack.
> 
> You guys might not know this, but I think of myself as a bit of a loner. I tend to think of myself as a one man wolf pack. But when my sister introduced me to a furry I knew he was one of my own. And my wolf pack, it grew by one. So there were two of us in the wolf pack; I was alone first in the pack, and then that furry joined in later. And a few months ago, when he introduced me to you guys, I thought, "Wait a second, could it be?" And now, I know for sure, I just added a lot more guys to my wolf pack.
> 
> ...



Says the fox.



Syradact said:


> Ignore it, but have plausible denial at the ready.
> 
> As for the premise of this thread, what if someone starts out "extreme" and goes all the way with furry failings from the start, realizes the errors of their ways, repents, and becomes a more "conservative" furry? Does that subvert this trope?



Not going to happen. If someone starts out at the extreme, then they'll go even _further_.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

The fandom has no future. Only gay dog dicks and sexual frustration await it.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The fandom has no future. Only gay dog dicks and sexual frustration await it.



If they _await_ it, then they are in the future.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If they _await_ it, then they are in the future.


 But we already have gay dog dicks and sexual frustration.

I'm saying that nothing will change, all that waits for the fandom in the future is more gay dog dicks and more sexual frustration.

Of course this won't happen if the fandom cleans itself up and it actually starts being about anthro animals and not creepy sex because most furries are genuinely good people who just like anthros right?


........ right?


----------



## Marley (Jun 24, 2010)

I've always heard that people grow out of the fandom eventually. :/


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But we already have gay dog dicks and sexual frustration.
> 
> I'm saying that nothing will change, all that waits for the fandom in the future is more gay dog dicks and more sexual frustration.
> 
> ...


 I came here for the anthros, not the porn


----------



## Riv (Jun 24, 2010)

Tally said:


> You know it's true. We are a big, socially rejected family pack.
> 
> You guys might not know this, but I think of myself as a bit of a loner. I tend to think of myself as a one man wolf pack. But when my sister introduced me to a furry I knew he was one of my own. And my wolf pack, it grew by one. So there were two of us in the wolf pack; I was alone first in the pack, and then that furry joined in later. And a few months ago, when he introduced me to you guys, I thought, "Wait a second, could it be?" And now, I know for sure, I just added a lot more guys to my wolf pack.
> 
> ...


 
Ahem... Blades of Glory?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I came here for the anthros, not the porn


That's good.

The sad thing is about 75% of furries do come for the porn.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I came here for the anthros, not the porn


 This^
I like the anthros- I just wish they'd stop sticking their red rockets in that other anthro's pooper in every other picture.  This fandom needs to clean itself up, but a very large portion of the fandom fails to recognize that there's even a problem.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Marley said:


> I've always heard that people grow out of the fandom eventually. :/



Tell that to Irreverent, among others.



Heckler & Koch said:


> But we already have gay dog dicks and sexual frustration.
> 
> I'm saying that nothing will change, all that waits for the fandom in the future is more gay dog dicks and more sexual frustration.
> 
> ...



...

Suuuuuurree...


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> This^
> I like the anthros- I just wish they'd stop sticking their red rockets in that other anthro's pooper in every other picture.*  This fandom needs to clean itself up, but a very large portion of the fandom fails to recognize that there's even a problem.*


 What's this? An intelligent post? In the _den?_ Is it 2012 or something?


----------



## Riv (Jun 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> This^
> I like the anthros- I just wish they'd stop sticking their red rockets in that other anthro's pooper in every other picture.  This fandom needs to clean itself up, but a very large portion of the fandom fails to recognize that there's even a problem.


 
Pretty much two types of furries. Those who have the problem, and those who fail to acknowledge the problem, because they think that it can't hurt them if they cover their eyes.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

Riv said:


> Pretty much two types of furries. Those who have the problem, and those who fail to acknowledge the problem, because they think that it can't hurt them if they cover their eyes.


 So which one are you?

I also think you forgot the 3rd kind: Furries who acknowledge the problem and hate other furries because of it."


----------



## Riv (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So which one are you?
> 
> I also think you forgot the 3rd kind: Furries who acknowledge the problem and hate other furries because of it."


 

The second one. I hide under my covers at night for similar reasons.

And that's pretty much just you and N106. Sorry.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

Riv said:


> The second one. I hide under my covers at night for similar reasons.
> 
> And that's pretty much just you and N106. Sorry.


 You'd be surprised.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So which one are you?
> 
> I also think you forgot the 3rd kind: Furries who acknowledge the problem and hate other furries because of it."



Eh, I acknowledge that most of the people like the porn, but I don't really hate them for it, nor do I care. I just enjoy trolling the ones in denial, even when they're fapping to porn and their username is another word for furry dick.


----------



## Marley (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So which one are you?
> 
> I also think you forgot the 3rd kind: Furries who acknowledge the problem and hate other furries because of it."



I don't really hate anyone for it. I'm just disappointed that I fell into a fandom where very little of the content is what I came for.


----------



## Riv (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You'd be surprised.


 
I swear, taking me seriously is going to be the death of you.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Marley said:


> I don't really hate anyone for it. I'm just disappointed that I fell into a fandom where very little of the content is what I came for.



You mean I'm not the content you came for? Awww...


----------



## Marley (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You mean I'm not the content you came for? Awww...


 
To be fair, I said "very little of the content." :3


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Eh, I acknowledge that most of the people like the porn, but I don't really hate them for it, nor do I care. I just enjoy trolling the ones in denial, even when they're fapping to porn and their username is another word for furry dick.


 I like the ones that try to justify themselves and say "Oh, I don't want this for sexual purposes"


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Marley said:


> To be fair, I said "very little of the content." :3



"Very little..." Oh, you came for my soul.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

Riv said:


> I swear, taking me seriously is going to be the death of you.


 No being a furry in general will be the death of me.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No being a furry in general will be the death of me.



Getting yiffed by two burly otters will be the death of your anus.


----------



## Marley (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Getting yiffed by two burly otters will be the death of your anus.


 
Yaks would be a better choice.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Getting yiffed by two burly otters will be the death of your anus.


 That's hot. Where do I sign up?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's hot. Where do I sign up?



They're waiting for you at the mall dressing rooms. Be sure to wear your 'Wanna Yiff?' shirt.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They're waiting for you at the mall dressing rooms. Be sure to wear your 'Wanna Yiff?' shirt.


 All it says is "YIFF".

I wore it to laser tag with some friends and the nerdy guy at the counter got mad at me. :V


----------



## Jelly (Jun 24, 2010)

i didnt click any of the pictures

but











oh i guess that was it


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> All it says is "YIFF".
> 
> I wore it to laser tag with some friends and the nerdy guy at the counter got mad at me. :V



Next time wear one that says 'Weeabos suck animated cock.'


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Next time wear one that says 'Weeabos suck animated cock.'


 I don't think I want to wear a shirt that says "cock" out in public.


----------



## Riv (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Next time wear one that says 'Weeabos suck animated cock.'


 
er... 

Don't they?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think I want to wear a shirt that says "cock" out in public.


 
Anthrostick.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 24, 2010)

This is the den- therefore all threads devolve into discussion about anthro penises.
Why am I even posting here?


----------



## Jelly (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Anthrostick.


 
i think that maybe thats worse


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Anthrostick.


 How about I just stick with the normal shirts I wear?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> This is the den- therefore all threads devolve into discussion about anthro penises.
> Why am I even posting here?



You want to know your future.



Jelly said:


> i think that maybe thats worse



Inspired by the guy with that for a username.



Heckler & Koch said:


> How about I just stick with the normal shirts I wear?



Eh, you could do that, I suppose.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You want to know your future.


 Ah, of course.
What is my future?


----------



## Riv (Jun 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> Ah, of course.
> What is my future?


 
The spirits are being vague, but I think death by surprise buttsecks is in your near future.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> Ah, of course.
> What is my future?





Riv said:


> The spirits are being vague, but I think death by surprise buttsecks is in your near future.



You consult spirits? Pssh. They are so fickle.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

I play a shaman in WoW so obviously I am the only one certified to consult the spirits, you faggots.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I play a shaman in WoW so obviously I am the only one certified to consult the spirits, you faggots.



Because you're the only person that plays shaman on WoW.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Because you're the only person that plays shaman on WoW.


 I wish, then I could whore all the loot for myself.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I play a shaman in WoW so obviously I am the only one certified to consult the spirits, you faggots.


 I have a rogue and a druid


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have a rogue and a druid


 And which one is about the elements and spirits?

Shaman.

Now shut up and heal me. >=[


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And which one is about the elements and spirits?
> 
> Shaman.
> 
> Now shut up and heal me. >=[


Druids are way cooler, we get the best of both worlds


----------



## Bando (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Druids are way cooler, we get the best of both worlds


 
I really want to start a Druid, but I LOATHE being under level 25 soooooo much.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Druids are way cooler, we get the best of both worlds


 
you can be an awful harp seal or a slightly faster awful harp seal...?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Druids are way cooler, we get the best of both worlds


 I'd rather be a dual wielding buzzsaw that farts lightning than a goofy fag who turns into a cat or a bear or something.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

Bando said:


> I really want to start a Druid, but I LOATHE being under level 25 soooooo much.


Meh, I don't mind it really
I don't play much though either



Jelly said:


> you can be an awful harp seal or a slightly faster awful harp seal...?


 Either that or a horrible bear/owl hybrid thing

Oh yea, and this thread is now about WoW


----------



## Jelly (Jun 24, 2010)

Bando said:


> I really want to start a Druid, but I LOATHE being under level 25 soooooo much.


 
moonkin furever <3
if only i could get a fiercely purple shirt with moonkins making love under the azerothian sun


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh yea, and this thread is now about WoW



Which is a bit ironic, as the OP never played WoW.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Which is a bit ironic, as the OP never played WoW.


 I don't play it very often


----------



## Bando (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't play it very often


 
Same, although it is summer break and I'll play a bit more now.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't play it very often


 I play it on and off but recently I've been on daily like a no lifed douche.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I play it on and off but recently I've been on daily like a no lifed douche.


 Yea, my dad used to play WoW every day


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea, my dad used to play WoW every day


 I play it nearly every day for at least an hour or so for like a few months, then take a few months off where I barely play. I've been doing that since the game came out. I need to get out more...


----------



## Bando (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I play it on and off but recently I've been on daily like a no lifed douche.


 
That was like two months ago for me, but usually after I get like that I quit for a little bit. We should all roll chars on some server.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 24, 2010)

I have no idea what's going on, here...


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

Bando said:


> That was like two months ago for me, but usually after I get like that I quit for a little bit. We should all roll chars on some server.


 I play on stormreaver, I just posted my character's armory in the WoW thread in the vidyagaem forum. That's my only character so you can find me there.


----------



## Bando (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I play on stormreaver, I just posted my character's armory in the WoW thread in the vidyagaem forum. That's my only character so you can find me there.


 
Alrighty, I think I have a character there already. All we need now is Willow.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

Bando said:


> Alrighty, I think I have a character there already. All we need now is Willow.


 I should be under the WoW usernames list in Three Frags already

My server is Crushridge


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

Future of the fandom is sad, cold, and lonely. Kind of like H&K's future.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I have no idea what's going on, here...



The Future of the Fandom: we all become WoW nerds.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> Future of the fandom is sad, cold, and lonely. Kind of like H&K's future.


 Wanna yiff?


atrakaj said:


> The Future of the Fandom: we all become WoW nerds.


 I am perfectly OK with that.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff?



That would make you not sad, cold, and lonely.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The Future of the Fandom: we all become WoW nerds.


 
I will become a homeless beach bum before I sink myself down to _that _level.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff?
> 
> I am perfectly OK with that.


 
You'll end up like Cartman on that episode.

"Mooom! MOOOM! I need to shit my pants now."

"You're wearing a diaper hunny."


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

My future will be...I live in a house by myself more than likely :|


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> That would make you not sad, cold, and lonely.



That's the point, other than the hawt yiffz.



atrakaj said:


> You'll end up like Cartman on that episode.


 Who cares I'll have the best gear and can gank noobz


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's the point, other than the hawt yiffz.
> 
> 
> Who cares I'll have the best gear and can gank noobz



Except that you won't. That other guy still kicks your ass. And also Stan was the one with the sword.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's the point, other than the hawt yiffz.


 
K.

Yiff yaff murr purr splat.

Done. Gtfo.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> K.
> 
> Yiff yaff murr purr splat.
> 
> Done. Gtfo.


 
It sounds like it was very satisfying.


----------



## Riv (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> Future of the fandom is sad, cold, and lonely. Kind of like H&K's future.



This.



atrakaj said:


> The Future of the Fandom: we all become WoW nerds.


 
OH GOD NO! *ragequits*


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It sounds like it was very satisfying.


 
Not with his tiny penis. :[


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> K.
> 
> Yiff yaff murr purr splat.
> 
> Done. Gtfo.



ohmurr that was hawt



Blues said:


> Not with his tiny penis. :[



You're just jealous.

and now this thread is getting creepy.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're just jealous.
> 
> and now this thread is getting creepy.


 
I may have a classic case of penis envy, but yours is one I don't envy. :V


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> Not with his tiny penis. :[





Blues said:


> I may have a classic case of penis envy, but yours is one I don't envy. :V



Sounds like Gatode's.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Sounds like Gatode's.


 
Hand me the magnifying glass.

And aww. I made myself feel bad just now. :[


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> Hand me the magnifying glass.
> 
> And aww. I made myself feel bad just now. :[



Then make yourself feel good. No, don't put the magnifying glass th-

Nevermind.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Then make yourself feel good. No, don't put the magnifying glass th-
> 
> Nevermind.


 
I've put stranger things there.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Note that the addition of a legal female quelled all talk of WoW. The adult female: a furry's natural enemy.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Note that the addition of a legal female quelled all talk of WoW. The adult female: a furry's natural enemy.


 
I was _drawn_ here by nerdspeak. :[

But StarCraft talk is better.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, after reading the last few pages of this thread I can certainly say that OP is right.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

What the hell happened to this thread.

I even forgot what the damn topic was originally.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell happened to this thread.
> 
> I even forgot what the damn topic was originally.



That you're going to die a sad, cold, lonely death, but without ice cream.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 24, 2010)

-chokes- I doubt it betch.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That you're going to die a sad, cold, lonely death, but without ice cream.


 I'm eating some ice cream right now


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

The future H&K: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvfJs1P-0Xc


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That you're going to die a sad, cold, lonely death, but without ice cream.


 I guess I'll have to move to someplace hot before I die, then.



Blues said:


> The future H&K:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvfJs1P-0Xc


 God damn you I almost cried watching that, it was so touching. D:


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> -chokes- I doubt it betch.


 
They're creepy and they're kooky,
Mysterious and spooky,
They're all together ooky,
The Furry Family. 
Their house is a giant dildo.
When people come to see-o,
They really are a scream-o.
The Furry Family. 
Neat
Sweet 
Petite 
So get a Trojan strap-on.
A yiffstick you can crawl on.
We're gonna pay a call on
The Furry Family.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> The future H&K: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvfJs1P-0Xc


 d'awwwwwww

I want a fox now


----------



## Dan. (Jun 24, 2010)

We will all ride giant space cows in space with laser beams and flashing lights.....
Or there will just be more porn addicted weirdos looking for things to fap to..


----------



## Riv (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> The future H&K: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvfJs1P-0Xc


 
Except... H&K will attempt to marry the fox. It's the only way his parents will let him screw it... at least as long as he's living in their basement.




Dan. said:


> We will all ride giant space cows in space with laser beams and flashing lights.....
> Or there will just be more porn addicted weirdos looking for things to fap to..


 
I'm okay with either possibility, though I'd prefer a better vehicle than a cow.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

Riv said:


> Except... H&K will attempt to marry the fox. It's the only way his parents will let him screw it... at least as long as he's living in their basement.


 
H&K will _be_ the fox.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> H&K will _be_ the fox.



"The two are inseparable..." In bed.


----------



## Riv (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> H&K will _be_ the fox.


 
You honestly suppose he'd survive a fight with a dog? 0_e


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> H&K will _be_ the fox.


 ohmurr


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> "The two are inseparable..." In bed.


 
All kissy-kissy on the living room floor after being saved. That's what he needs, a sugar daddy.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Riv said:


> You honestly suppose he'd survive a fight with a dog? 0_e



It was a chihuahua, and if that guy hadn't saved him, he would have died.


----------



## Riv (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It was a chihuahua, and if that guy hadn't saved him, he would have died.


 
Yeah, but I doubt H&K would make it that far. He'd probably just ragequit life.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

H&K LOOK WE'RE TALKING ABOUT YOU.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> H&K LOOK WE'RE TALKING ABOUT YOU.



Who?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> H&K LOOK WE'RE TALKING ABOUT YOU.


 I'm too busy being pissed off that I have work in a half hour to care about you guys having a circle jerk about me. :V


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm too busy being pissed off that I have work in a half hour to care about you guys having a circle jerk about me. :V



We're in a circle around you and jerking your strings.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm too busy being pissed off that I have work in a half hour to care about you guys having a circle *wank* about me. :V


 
Go earn some money, fox bitch.


----------



## Riv (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Who?


 


Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm too busy being pissed off that I have work in a half hour to care about you guys having a circle jerk about me. :V


 
^^Her


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> Go earn some money, fox bitch.


 I like it when you call me that ohmurr


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like it when you call me that ohmurr


 Get over here so I can peg you. :V


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Get over here so I can peg you. :V


 
I'll get the camera.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

As much as I'd love to stay and yiff chat it is time for work.

so kthxbai


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> As much as I'd love to stay and yiff chat it is time for work.
> 
> so kthxbai



We've got ourselves a runner.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> As much as I'd love to stay and yiff chat it is time for work.
> 
> so kthxbai


 
Atrakaj will have dinner waiting when you get back.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> Atrakaj will have dinner waiting when you get back.



Fox chile?


----------



## Riv (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fox chile?


 
I'm not doing anything else today, and I can't remember the last time I used my entrails... *offers self for production of chile*


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Riv said:


> I'm not doing anything else today, and I can't remember the last time I used my entrails... *offers self for production of chile*



Hmmm...not enough gay, even for a fox. We'll add in the final ingredient once Heck gets back.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 24, 2010)

This accurately portrays the future of the fandom:


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Ricky said:


> This accurately portrays the future of the fandom:



Cow Patty? Yummy.


----------



## Riv (Jun 24, 2010)

Ricky said:


> This accurately portrays the future of the fandom


 
Your aware that that contains undigested plant matter, which has been shown to have an IQ up to .02 points higher than that of a typical furry. That's an increase of over %200. You're being generous, my friend.


----------



## Icky (Jun 24, 2010)

What the hell is going on in here.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

Ricky said:


> This accurately portrays the future of the fandom:


 We'll all be vored by a cow and shat out?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 24, 2010)

Icky said:


> What the hell is going on in here.


 ...same thing that happens in The Den every single day?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2010)

I wouldn't mind the last image in OP, atra'.
:3c


----------



## Ricky (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> We'll all be vored by a cow and shat out?


 
It's a metaphor.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Icky said:


> What the hell is going on in here.


 
Hell is going on in here. Hell is.



Harebelle said:


> I wouldn't mind the last image in OP, atra'.
> :3c


 


atrakaj said:


> They're creepy and they're kooky,
> Mysterious and spooky,
> They're all together ooky,
> The Furry Family.
> ...


 




			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> It's a metaphor.


 
I call bullshit.


----------



## Riv (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I call bullshit.





Ricky said:


>


 

Already been called.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

Ricky said:


> It's a metaphor.


 
its a metaphor for revenge, revenge from a cow whos mom i ate


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Short week?


 
You have no idea.


----------



## footfoe (Jun 24, 2010)

Phrozen_Sky said:


> You have no idea.


 wanna yiff?


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

footfoe said:


> wanna yiff?


 
u lost the game...get over it


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey, Summercat


----------



## footfoe (Jun 24, 2010)

Homosexuals, sodomites, or any other name you chose to call them by, are not gay (which means happy), talented, special, or even gifted. What homosexuals and homosexuality are, is an evil abomination in the eyes of God, a blemish on the face of God's creation.


----------



## footfoe (Jun 24, 2010)

Homosexuality is a SIN. Standing up and speaking against this vile evil does not make you homophobic as the homosexuals would have you believe. Homophobia is a fear of homosexuals. As children of the one and only eternal and loving true God, we have nothing to fear from these sinners. In fact, it is they who are afraid of us. They are afraid of us because we stand up against them and proclaim homosexuality for what it is, a VILE AND EVIL SIN.

The time has come to make a choice. Are you on the side of those who are committing an abomination in the eyes of God or are you on God's side, the side of truth and righteousness?


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Homosexuality is a SIN. Standing up and speaking against this vile evil does not make you homophobic as the homosexuals would have you believe. Homophobia is a fear of homosexuals. As children of the one and only eternal and loving true God, we have nothing to fear from these sinners. In fact, it is they who are afraid of us. They are afraid of us because we stand up against them and proclaim homosexuality for what it is, a VILE AND EVIL SIN.
> 
> The time has come to make a choice. Are you on the side of those who are committing an abomination in the eyes of God or are you on God's side, the side of truth and righteousness?


 
cock goes where?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Foot foe, take this shit to the religion thread in the R&R. The OP will appreciate your view on homosexuality.

*Summercat*, no.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

My god this thread is still going.

I demand the ladies give me the treatment they offered earlier before I had to leave.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

And now I'm going swimming.

It's tough having a life and trying to be e-cool. :V


----------



## Alstor (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And now I'm going swimming.
> 
> It's tough having a life and trying to be e-cool. :V


 You were e-cool the whole time. Now go out there and HAVE A LIFE!

*some inspirational music in the background, credits roll*


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Homosexuality is a SIN. Standing up and speaking against this vile evil does not make you homophobic as the homosexuals would have you believe. Homophobia is a fear of homosexuals. As children of the one and only eternal and loving true God, we have nothing to fear from these sinners. In fact, it is they who are afraid of us. They are afraid of us because we stand up against them and proclaim homosexuality for what it is, a VILE AND EVIL SIN.
> 
> The time has come to make a choice. Are you on the side of those who are committing an abomination in the eyes of God or are you on God's side, the side of truth and righteousness?


Can I yiff it?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And now I'm going swimming.
> 
> It's tough having a life and trying to be e-cool. :V



Oh, hey, we made some chile for you. And yeah, _trying_ is the word for it.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> (The other quote)
> Can I yiff it?


 
How did this post end here?


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 24, 2010)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> How did this post end here?



yiffyiffyiffyiff


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> yiffyiffyiffyiff


 That's hot.

Let's yiff.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's hot.
> 
> Let's yiff.


 
im game


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> im game


 Ohmurr that's yiffy lets go bby


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ohmurr that's yiffy lets go bby


 
fine but ur the bitch


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

What is this?!


----------



## Trance (Jun 24, 2010)

> Originally posted by *footfoe*
> 
> Homosexuality is a SIN. Standing up and speaking against this vile evil does not make you homophobic as the homosexuals would have you believe. Homophobia is a fear of homosexuals. As children of the one and only eternal and loving true God, we have nothing to fear from these sinners. In fact, it is they who are afraid of us. They are afraid of us because we stand up against them and proclaim homosexuality for what it is, a VILE AND EVIL SIN.
> 
> The time has come to make a choice. Are you on the side of those who are committing an abomination in the eyes of God or are you on God's side, the side of truth and righteousness?


I'm not homo, but seriously...  Shut up.

Mind your own business and stop trying to force your religion onto others.

No one is really going to give a shit what you're preaching about...  Especially on here.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> fine but ur the bitch


 Dude.

I always want to be the bitch.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude.
> 
> I always want to be the bitch.


 
cock goes where


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> cock goes where


 It goes over there.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It goes over there.


 
i need my strobe light and rope


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> i need my strobe light and rope


 This is getting yiffy ohmurr


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> wanna yiff?


 
Oh man. Hard to resist, but I'm going to have to this time. xD


----------



## Ames (Jun 25, 2010)

Future?  What future?

We have no future.....


----------



## Atrak (Jun 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Future? What future?
> 
> We have no future.....



There is so much confusion about this, but even if we just suddenly vanished in five minutes, we would still technically have a future. A short one, but still a future.

A bleak/shitty future =/= no future.


----------



## Ames (Jun 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> There is so much confusion about this, but even if we just suddenly vanished in five minutes, we would still technically have a future. A short one, but still a future.
> 
> A bleak/shitty future *!=* no future.


 
I wasn't speaking literally.

Also, fixed for syntax. :3


----------

